# فيسبوكي مرسي والثوره



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)

فكره خطرت علي بالي 
ايه رايكم لو نجمع هنا كل صوره او عباره او كلمه مضحكه عن الثوره ومرسي 
وانا ها ابتدي​




​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)

*"عرضوا عليه نهاية مبارك .. وتمسك بنهاية القذافي"*
​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)

*إلا إيه هي أعراض الشرعية لحسن دكتور مرسي أخصائي الشرعية وجراح دستور اليوم الواحد بمستشفي الاخوان خوفني علي شرعيتي قوي.*


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)

فيديو يموت من الضحك الليمبي واوباما


[YOUTUBE]bgY0eH8vhXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*مرسي  يتصل بأحمد: اوعي تقولهم يفتحوا التليفزيون في البيت بعد ساعتين ونصف من 
دلوقتي.... انا بح ... انا تهت مني... انا مش انا   *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> فكره خطرت علي بالي​
> ايه رايكم لو نجمع هنا كل صوره او عباره او كلمه مضحكه عن الثوره ومرسي
> وانا ها ابتدي​​
> 
> ...


 
بس  السيسي  سبقنا  وردم  عليه
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


>


جميله  ومعبره قوي  ..​ 
ونفسي  أشوف  بتوع  رابعه  العدويه
بالليل  ماشيين  كده
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *"عرضوا عليه نهاية مبارك .. وتمسك بنهاية القذافي"*​


 
*دي  حــقـيـقـــــــــــــــه*

*مــش  خيــــــــــــال* 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يوليو 2013)

​


tamav maria قال:


>



*أحلاهم ... مفيش  كلام*

*ربنـــــــا  يحميــــــــــكي*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*أم أيمن قالت إنها عاوزة 48 ساعة كمان لغاية ما الفريزر يفك علشان تلحق تاخد 
اللحمه وهي ماشية من القصر*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*ورابعة عاملة ايه دلوقت ومين هون عليها الوقت *​


----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاتعليق على مرسى
بقى بجدا هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
صور وتعليقات جميلة وكوميدية جداااااااااااااااااا
متابع​*


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)

*





حتى نفرتيتي انبسطت

*


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 هههههههههههه فعلا


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوةطبعا يا حبوا انتى تؤمرى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2013)

براااااافووووو سميييير 
 اداااء عالى جدا جدا فى التوبيك--
 مستمتعه بكل صوره بتحطها --
 شكرا ليك و لتاماف صاحبه الفكره و كل الى بيشارك--


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> براااااافووووو سميييير
> اداااء عالى جدا جدا فى التوبيك--
> مستمتعه بكل صوره بتحطها --
> شكرا ليك و لتاماف صاحبه الفكره و كل الى بيشارك--


*عليا بس اختى حبوا 
بنسبة لى صاحبة الموضوع تماف مارى 
دى اول اختى الكبيرة وانااعتبر الموضوع
بتاعى انا الخاص بيا 

وبصراحة كدا  كلنا اعضاء  فى جسد المسيح
اولادمعمودية يا حبوا ولا انتى رايك اية*


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


*أيه  الحلاوه  دي !!*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>



*أيه  الطعامه  دي !!*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


*ليه  كده  ياحبايبي  ..  ماهو  لسه  بدري !!*

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يوليو 2013)

مرسى ضاع الكرسى
والسجن مصيرك انت والجماعة


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>



*عذرا*

*التابلوه  الجميل  ده .. ناقص شويه  اعضاء !!*
*هانكملهم  الحلقه  الجايه *​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *عذرا*
> 
> *التابلوه  الجميل  ده .. ناقص شويه  اعضاء !!*
> *هانكملهم  الحلقه  الجايه *​


*
اكيدطبعا وسعتهاهنقولهم كلهم*


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (4 يوليو 2013)

*فكره حلوه
ربنا يحمى مصر وشعبها*​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>




*وكان  هذا  عشم  أبليس  ..... !!*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *وكان  هذا  عشم  أبليس  ..... !!*​


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
عندك حق :bomb:*


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>




*مطلوب  توقيعات  12 مليون  جاهل علي **هذا التابلوه*
*يتقدمهم*
* ع. الأسواني ، ح. قنديل ، **ح. نافعه*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 

*عداك  العيب  يا معلم   !!!*

*:big29:  *:big29:  :big29:

​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 

*أكيد  لأ  .... لأن  الله  يرحمه ... كان  شرعي !!*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>




*يعني  أيه .. الشرعيه  ف بطني .... بيتك !!*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 
*لأ ... شغلتي  دي*​ 

:675be:   :675be:    :675be:​ 
ودي​ 
:smil4:      :smil4:      :smil4:​ 

*وساعات دي*​ 
:36_13_5:   :36_13_5:   :36_13_5:​ 
*وممكن  دي*​ 
:36_3_2:    :36_3_2:     :36_3_2:​ 

*وعلشان  كده  تعبت وماشي*​ 

:10_1_136[1]:  :10_1_136[1]:  :10_1_136[1]:​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

*تعلقاتك
حلوة يا استاذى اشكرك
وميرسية لردك الجميل
*


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هواصلان مطرود من كل شى 
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)

*البت طلعت مخطوبة





*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)

*الإمارات: لو قطعت أمريكا المعونة سندفعها لمصر ثلاثة أضعاف
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)

*صحيفة لبنانية: قطر جلدت «القرضاوى» قبل ترحيله لمصر.. ودخوله مستشفى للعلاج سبب عدم تواجده على منصة «رابعة»
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)

*
الاخوان في المنيا يضعون علامة مميزة على محلات الاخوة المسحيين للهجوم عليها  
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)

*ضابط شرطة يتقدم مسيرة مصطفي محمود لحماية المتظاهرين في المسيرة
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)

*هى دى الشرعية مش الخرفان اللى فى رابعة
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)

*
الاهطل فى الصوره ده ظهر على اساس انه ظابط جيش منشق في المنيا هنا :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq3xtJEEl-8&feature=youtu.be

 وفى روايه اخرى ظهر على اساس انه نقيب في القوات الجوية منشق في مطروح هنا :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq3xtJEEl-8&feature=youtu.be

 الاهبل متصور وهو مطلع كارنيه قوات مسلحة متصور فيه "بزي مدني"
 وطبعا كارنيهات الجيش والشرطة بتكون بالزي الميري !!





*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)

*تم القاء القبض على الكلب الارهابي اللي كان بيرمي العيال الصغيره من فوق خزان المياه في الاسكندريه
 اسم المجرم : محمود حسن رمضان
 الشركة التى يعمل بها: بتروجيت
 العنوان: ش سيف سيدى بشر امام بوابة الامن المركزى "وبيت عائلته فى بحرى"
 رقم المحضر: 128 احوال ارفاق15662 لسنة 2013 جنح سيدى جابر
 مبرووووك الاعدااااااااام
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2013)




----------

